
The Most Dangerous Town on the Internet – Where Cybercrime Goes to Hide - _ao789
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CashAq5RToM&feature=youtu.be
======
huuu
Cyberbunker left the bunker around 2003 and the hosting provider (Bunkerinfra)
who housed it afterward filed bankruptcy in 2015. So there is nothing
dangerous about that bunker shown in the movie.

------
beauzero
How did this make it to the front page?

